# Koi Erstbesatz - ab welcher Temperatur möglich?



## A6er (20. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

dieses Frühjahr möchte ich meinen Teich mit Koi (5-6 Stück) als Erstbesatz zum leben erwecken.

Ab welcher Wassertemperatur ist dies erfahrungsgemäss möglich?


----------



## Torsten. Z (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Koi Erstbesatz - ab welcher Temperatur möglich?*

Hallo,

ich Würde mindestens noch bis April/Mai warten, die Wassertemp. sollte so 15°C - 18°C haben.

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## Dodi (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Koi Erstbesatz - ab welcher Temperatur möglich?*

Hallo Rüdiger!

Wenn im Teich dauerhaft schon 15° herrschen und nicht mit zu großen Temperaturschwankungen mehr zu rechnen ist, kannst Du die Koi einsetzen.

Bedenke aber, dass die Tiere, falls sie aus einer wärmeren Innenhälterung kommen, langsam an die Teichtemperatur zu gewöhnen sind - sonst bekommen die einen Schock!

Hierzu am besten ein Becken vorbereiten mit temperiertem Wasser, wo langsam einiges vom Teichwasser zugegeben wird, bis die Temperatur des Teichwassers erreicht ist.

Viel Spaß beim Aussuchen der schönen Fische!


----------



## A6er (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Koi Erstbesatz - ab welcher Temperatur möglich?*

Danke!

Ja, Spass werde ich bestimmt haben, kann es nämlich kaum merh erwarten  

Hoffentlich bekommen wir wieder einen April wie letztes Jahr mit bis zu 30° und das 4 Wochen lang.
Dann dauert es nicht mehr lange


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Koi Erstbesatz - ab welcher Temperatur möglich?*

Hi,

irgendwie verstehe ich das Problem nicht.

Was spricht eigentlich dagegen tiefgefronene Koi aus einem Teich in den anderen zu verfrachten ??

Mal ne rein hypothetische Frage, ich verstehs wirklich nicht !!


----------



## SUI JIN (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Koi Erstbesatz - ab welcher Temperatur möglich?*

Hallo Jo,

dass ist ganz einfach, dass Imunsystem der Tiere und der Stoffwechsel ist so runtergefahren das sie beim umsetzen umgehend massive Probleme mit vorhandenen __ Parasiten und bakteriellen Infektionen bekommen.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das die Tiere eingehen ist sehr groß.

Koi sind halt keine Goldfische


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Koi Erstbesatz - ab welcher Temperatur möglich?*



			
				Jo-Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> irgendwie verstehe ich das Problem nicht.
> 
> ...


----------

